# Chicago Lumber Yards



## mikeinsf (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey All,

Recent California transplant, setting up my shop and almost ready to hit the lumber yard! Anyone else in the Chicago area with recommendations. Looking for rough lumber, 4S and reclaimed lumber.

Thanks, look forward to connecting with local lumberjocks…HELLLOOOOO MIDWEST!!!


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't help you with finding timber but it's out there.

This might help you settle in. Tom Waits.." Chicago" from "Bad As Me". I'd move there just for the music. The home of Willie Dixon, Howlin Wolf, Muddy Waters and Buddy Guy, you can still see him!


----------



## BoultCarpentry (Dec 25, 2013)

Welcome to chicago.

A few of the places i go are:

Heidler Hardwood (just roughsawn really but they offer a planing service if you get enough)
2559 S Damen Ave, Chicago, IL 60608
(773) 847-7444

Owl Hardwood (s2s/s4s/sheet goods/exoctics) also have locations in desplaines and oak lawn
620 E. St.Charles Road
Lombard, Illinois 60148
630.627.5060

Rebuilding exchange (reclaimed lumber)
1740 W Webster Ave, Chicago, IL 60614
(773) 252-2234

Reuse depot(reclaimed lumber)Just opened not too long ago but great variety and good prices)
2711 Washington Blvd. Unit E
Bellwood, Il 60104
708-240-4910


----------



## fuzzface (Apr 12, 2013)

For a metro area the size of Chicago, remarkably few options for lumber. Best option I've found is Owl Lumber, locations mentioned by previous poster. They have pretty much anything you would need, carry both dimensional and non-dimensional. HD and Lowes carry only red oak and poplar. Menards carries walnut, mahogany, cherry in individually wrapped pieces, but quality is not great and it is ridiculously overpriced. Rockler and Woodcraft have exotic lumbers, but usually not very deep inventory. If you want to browse through tons of lumber for your perfect pieces, I think Owl is your best bet. Welcome to Chicago, hope you enjoy our wonderful weather.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Mike in Chi-Town
Give us your approximate location.
North, South, or West suburbs? Or in Chicago proper and what location.
I'm up north in Libertyville. I can help if your up this way.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome to Chicago.

I bought from craigslist, a guy in West Chicago always has an add. 630-231-1416

Nicholoson Logging and Lumber 630 553 7612 201 E. Van Emmon Yorkville IL

Good luck.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

I've actually bought a project's worth of wood from probably 20 places throughout the Chicagoland area. But I often wind up at OWL, too.

I've paid a pretty price but gotten some nice pieces at:
The Hardwood Connection
1810 W. State St.
Sycamore, IL. 60178

A place I've heard of but never visited (yet):
Heidler Hardwood Lumber
2559 S. Damen Ave.
Chicago, IL 60608


----------



## mikeinsf (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks guys!

In Downers Grove, but definitely willing to travel if need be…thanks for all the suggestions guys. I think I need to go on a reconnaissance mission for a day and check out a whole bunch of places.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Let us know if you find anyplace wonderful.

If you decide to check out Heidler Hardwood, let me know; maybe I'll join you.

Have fun!


----------



## BenI (Jun 8, 2012)

I live very close to Owl Hardwood Lumber in Lombard and they're great.

Great selection and decent prices, and helpful staff. Once I discovered them, I've gotten all my lumber there.


----------



## becikeja (Sep 12, 2010)

I moved from the Chicago NW suburbs about a year ago to San Diego, and recently just moved to Memphis. have not been able to find anywhere in Memphis to buy lumber, but that's another post.

There is a guy in McHenry (NW Suburbs) a little bit of a drive for you but well worth it. You'll save about 40% over owl hardwood (Which by the way has a great selection). I can't find his contact information, but will keep looking. I do remember he was in McHenry. He is a flight attendant full time, and then runs a mini mill part time. He sells his stuff on Craigs list. I picked up some great 12/4 cherry, walnut and maple. Believe it or not the moving companies keep moving it with me. I'm still working through it.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I came back to get the Heidler address. Going into the city today and I'd like to check it out.

The McHenry guy posts on craigslist. Dan 815 759 1880. I was going to check out some maple from him.

There is also a guy from Michigan or Wisconsin that makes lumber runs thru the chicago area. He says he making a run and you tell him what yhou want. I never have. People seem to like him.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

The guy who makes the lumber run from Michigan is Rich Eberly (reberly).

I got some nice walnut and butternut from Rich a couple of years ago. Even got a chance to have breakfast with Rich and his family. Fun, good wood and cost-effective.

If you have a need at the time he's coming, highly recommended.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

I too have gotten wood from Rich during his lumber runs to the Chicago School of Woodworking, very nice guy and great lumber thats priced a lot better than Owl. Don't get me wrong, Owl is really nice and great selection, but it's much more expensive than buying from someone like Rich.


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

Here is the guy in McHenry. Great prices compared to the mills in the area

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/mat/4250673641.html


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

I buy most of my lumber from Ron Meyers.
When he can't fill my order I turn to Horigan and R&RS


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Welcome to Chicago.

IF you go to Owl Lumber's website they have three locations: Des Plains, Lombard, and Southwest highway.

There is also Wood World off of Elston Ave: 2460 West George St Chicago, IL 60618. An alternative to Owl for larger stock, but not nearly the quantity of Exotics.

IF you need larger slabs: Horigan Urban Forest Products at 7255 St. Louis Ave. Skokie IL 60076. They fell city trees which have really unique figures.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I had a thought a couple days ago. The city and suburbs have been hit with the Asian Ash Borer beetle and they have been cutting down a lot of trees. Are they just grinding it up for mulch or are they getting any lumber out of it?

I realize there would be a lot of tracks in it from where the beetle larva ate away the wood, but that might actually look kinda cool for some projects. And surely not all the wood is unusable, right? (I won't call you Shirley anymore…)


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

This has been a great thread, with useful info. Here's a recap of the recommended lumber yards where I was able to discern a name and find a phone number and some kind of web link.

Ron Meyers Batavia; 630-308-2955
Rayner & Rinn-Scott Bedford Park; 877-504-4343
Heidler Hardwood Lumber Chicago; 773-847-7444
Wood World Chicago; 773-267-3800
Dan from McHenry McHenry; 815-759-1880
Horrigan Skokie; 847-568-1340
The Hardwood Connection Sycamore; 815-895-8733
Nicholoson Logging and Lumber ; Yorkville; 630-553-7612


----------



## Vincent (Mar 10, 2009)

+1 for Owl. I loved that store when I lived in Chicago. First and only place where I saw olive, pear and apple veneer plywood.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Add Craftwood in Highland Park, IL
Google them.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

I have been to Hardwood Connection in Sycamore, and they have a great selection of exotic wood, plus tools, and they are great to work with.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

@Tony1212
I have used 6-7000bd Ft (maybe more) of Ash from Ron Meyers in the last year. 4/4, 6/4 and 8/4.
Boards 18-20-22" wide are common, as well as live edge.
Some is unusable but there is tons of ash available around Chicago.


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

Thank you Drew. Good to know it's not all getting mulched up.

I went to Owl in Lombard for my first ever trip to a hardwood lumber yard. It was mesmerizing. So. Much. Wood!

Thanks to this thread I found that Heidler is only about a mile from where I work. I'll have to check it out someday.


----------



## WIwoodworker (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Mike. I'd also recommend Rich Eberly when he comes through Chicago. Although if you don't mind driving, he's not that far that you couldn't just go visit him in Buchanan. If you get to Milwaukee give me a shout and I'll show you around my place. From Downer's Grove it would be about 2 hours door to door. I keep about 10,000bf on hand. Hardwood lumber, figured wood, live edge slabs, carving stock.

www.milwaukeewoodworks.com


----------

